# A Pastor's Sketches -- Ichabod Spencer



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 11, 2008)

_A Pastor's Sketches_ by Ichabod Spencer is available online here:

Links and Downloads Manager - Ecclesiology - A Pastor's Sketches -- Ichabod Spencer - The PuritanBoard

A book review from A Puritan's Mind is available here:

Pastoral Book Reviews: Pastoral Sketches


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 11, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> _A Pastor's Sketches_ by Ichabod Spencer is available online here:
> 
> Links and Downloads Manager - Ecclesiology - A Pastor's Sketches -- Ichabod Spencer - The PuritanBoard
> 
> ...



I've recommended this (these) book(s) on the PB before - and have to echo Matt's review. These two volumes are full of wonderful stories of patient shepherding of souls - and I can't recommend them highly enough for pastors and elders whose concern is for the sheep God has placed under their charge.


----------



## Quickened (Jul 11, 2008)

Its an excellent book! I recommend it to any one that hasnt read it


----------



## Bygracealone (Jul 11, 2008)

We used this book in seminary and I found it to be a good read. I probably need to read it again...


----------

